# Water Changes



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I've been a bit slack on my water changes since starting my new job... which amusingly enough is working at a pet store in the fish department. Often I work afternoons until close, up to 6 days a week, and sometimes I get blitzed after work meaning I'll sleep in the next day... so it leaves me with little time.

I think I went a good couple of weeks without doing anything on my 55 gallon. Which is overstocked, so that was a bad idea.

My smaller tanks I tend to not neglect as much because it's quick and easy. Doing a water change/gravel vac on a 10 gallon takes about 10 minutes.

I am still doing it all with buckets though... I need to get a python!

I've also started writing down on a calendar above my desk when I last did them and which ones I did so I can keep it all straight. And so it's a constant reminder that I should be doing them.

So how often are you doing water changes?


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

I normally do a water change/gravel vac once a week. But during the week if i see any debris floating round the tank i will use my battery powered gravel vac. for a quick cleaning.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

3 times a week for me :nod:


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> 3 times a week for me :nod:
> [snapback]1105875[/snapback]​


why so many?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

once a week for my 60 gallon tank and saltwater tank


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed every 3 days and change water the next day, so every 4 days.


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Wasn't there a thread like this not too long ago? Anyways, I do roughly 40%, 2x a week. Those hikari sinking carnivore pellets make your water REAK!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I change my water by like 25% once a week.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I do 30% water changes once a week on all tanks. Feed on Wednesdays and Sundays only. As far as Mashunter goes he has many large monsters in his tanks and needs to keep nitrates at acceptable levels. PH can also be a factor but most likely he is keeping nitrates in check.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

113 gallon = 1 time a week (30-35%). crystal clear water


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

once a week on my 55 gallon and 29 gallon.... both crystal clear


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Once a week


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

25-30% once a week, if it looks dirty in the meantime ill gravel vac in the middle if i feel like it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2005)

30% once a week....almost


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

On average I change 50-60% of the water in my 50g and 80g tank: usually divided over three days. Main reason is not nitrAtes, but the pleco's in those tanks - gawddamn, those guys are messy: one week without water changing/gravel vaccuming means piles of crap half an inch in height everywhere in the tank


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> I do 30% water changes once a week on all tanks. Feed on Wednesdays and Sundays only. As far as Mashunter goes he has many large monsters in his tanks and needs to keep nitrates at acceptable levels. PH can also be a factor but most likely he is keeping nitrates in check.
> [snapback]1106045[/snapback]​


yep pretty much, thats why, plus i always seem to have one tank heavily stocked that defenitely needs heavy changes, like right now (12) 6-7" in a 135, before it was (8) 5" in a 90,

I probually could get by with once or twice on other tanks, water changes arent the hard part to me, its doing gravel, and cleaning glass, its easy to flip 30% water during the week...


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I do twice a week, 25% a time, Wednesday and Friday afternoons. Also, feeding times are Wednesday morning, Thursday morning, and Friday morning.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

every sunday 30-40% like a religion
and 100% in frog/toad tanks every 3rd day


----------



## Mr Sparkles (Jun 14, 2005)

I normally do a 25% water change every 8 days or so. I feel i dont need to stick to a planner...

Sparkles


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

I do around 20% per week as a rule. However if my nitrates are a bit high then I'll do an extra water change during the week. My rates are pretty variable.


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

33gal at least once a week but if i see debri on top of sand i try to siphon that out!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> 3 times a week for me :nod:
> [snapback]1105875[/snapback]​


you must have a love for your fish to do 3 water changes a day.


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

i feel the same way mettle but i've been able to cope with it....i usually do 20% on all my tanks once a week i try to do it on my day off but if not i do it before i get in the shower to go to work.....atleast you should be getting a nifty discount working at a fish store


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

10-20% once a week on all of my tanks.


----------



## andiruleu (Jun 10, 2005)

once a month

i only have goldfish







haha


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

30%+ every Sunday. Having a set day to do it on every week helped me to stick to schedule.

All the water I take out is manually by gravel vac into buckets. I only use Python to refill the tank.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I changed my schedule. I do Monday, Wednesday, Friday, 9 gallons each time, for a 50% weekly change.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

I ashamed to admit it, but I do mine about once a month (if that) and my Rhom seems fine.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> I ashamed to admit it, but I do mine about once a month (if that) and my Rhom seems fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is all that you do, you should be checking your parameters alot.

Some damage is internal and cannot be seen. I would recommend doing at least 20% a week.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I usually 30-40% change weekly on average. The water is crystal clear. Plecos make a mess all the time though.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Whall Banner said:
> 
> 
> > I ashamed to admit it, but I do mine about once a month (if that) and my Rhom seems fine.
> ...


I know, your right, I need to start doing them a lot more often. After reading this thread - I'm going to start changing it once a week.

I know your a big Rhom fan and I was wondering - How often do you feed your Rhom? my rhom is 7 inch.

Thanks Doc.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Whall Banner said:


> I know your a big Rhom fan and I was wondering - How often do you feed your Rhom? my rhom is 7 inch.
> 
> Thanks Doc.
> [snapback]1131601[/snapback]​


Nice. That is just about the size of my rhom.

I usually feed once a day. His menu consists of one of the following, and I rotate

- 1 shrimp
- 2 Silversides
- 1 smelt

I just alternate the above. I put the food in, shut off the lights and go upstairs. After 15 minutes I remove any leftover food and discard.

He usually eats it all. He gets a good bit of exercise, so he isn't real fat.

Some will say feed every day, that is fine too. This is the schedule I have my rho trained on, and it's what works for me. YMMV.

Good luck!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

doctorvtec said:


> Whall Banner said:
> 
> 
> > I know your a big Rhom fan and I was wondering - How often do you feed your Rhom? my rhom is 7 inch.
> ...


Thanks Doc


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

I have a drip feed system on my 165 so I never have to physically change the water, but it is set up to drip feed and overfloow the excess at a 8-10 gallon per day rate. I never vacume the gravel. For some reason it tends to stay pretty clean! Im using an expanded clay aggregate for my gravel. It is basically a lightweight gravel made from hard fired clay then ground to a certain dimension. Almost like lava rock. I have had it up and running for about 4 months and had a leak that required me to drain it and fix. My nitrates always stayed plenty low, about 20-40 range and I never vacumed the gravel the whole 4 months.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

stone said:


> I have a drip feed system on my 165 so I never have to physically change the water, but it is set up to drip feed and overfloow the excess at a 8-10 gallon per day rate. I never vacume the gravel. For some reason it tends to stay pretty clean! Im using an expanded clay aggregate for my gravel. It is basically a lightweight gravel made from hard fired clay then ground to a certain dimension. Almost like lava rock. I have had it up and running for about 4 months and had a leak that required me to drain it and fix. My nitrates always stayed plenty low, about 20-40 range and I never vacumed the gravel the whole 4 months.
> [snapback]1132973[/snapback]​


Care to share some pictures of your drip feed system? I would love to see it!


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

(quote) Care to share some pictures of your drip feed system? I would love to see it! (End Quote)

Sure, give me a couple of days to take em and Ill post em.

s


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

stone said:


> Sure, give me a couple of days to take em and Ill post em.
> [snapback]1136659[/snapback]​


Thanks man, I appreciate it!


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

33% once a week!!







Water is clear as can be!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

1 20% change
and
1 10% change weekly


----------



## stone (Apr 18, 2005)

Okay, here are the pics of the drip feed system. On the left is a 10 gl tank that is used as an overflow tank. You can see the drip line hanging down to the sump on the right side.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

stone said:


> Okay, here are the pics of the drip feed system. On the left is a 10 gl tank that is used as an overflow tank. You can see the drip line hanging down to the sump on the right side.
> [snapback]1138216[/snapback]​


Impressive!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Twce a week on my 300, once a wek on my 75 and 90


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

doctorvtec said:


> I do twice a week, 25% a time, Wednesday and Friday afternoons. Also, feeding times are Wednesday morning, Thursday morning, and Friday morning.
> [snapback]1107867[/snapback]​


 i do the same exactly...


----------

